# I'm in doo-doo



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

clinkard said:


> Heritage,
> Ciot tile?
> If you ask Ciot to recommend a tile/slab guy they will give you Tony Meo, his work is amazing, just partnered up with a guy Len who is equally amazing. email me and i will give you their numbers, some of the best in Toronto. They could install for you and avoid all this headache! I have worked with Tony a fair amount in the past two years.
> Paul Clinkard
> ...


Hey Paul, good looking out :thumbsup:

I'll email you for their #, always need good folk.

So I ended up installing the tiles this time, didn't come out all that bad. I wasn't crazy about the pattern, they weren't numbered/sequenced and we had to make a couple of compromises in the line patterns. Most noticeably on the left of the fireplace. It's not major, I went with a 1/16" grout line and used a complimenting grout with brushed nickel tile edge.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

So who did the wiring for the TV?


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

BuildingHomes said:


> So who did the wiring for the TV?


Are you kidding me, I'm just waiting for a decent job to use your services 

This was simple, regular cable, my electrician spliced the feed for the fireplace and another for the bathroom so the misses can watch t.v. while she's in the soaker tub/shower.


----------

